
Remark: The most efficient inbox in the world? - JoelMarsh
http://www.getremark.com
======
ChrisNorstrom
Please someone. Just listen. All my email problems will be solved if you just
make a plugin for Thunderbird that groups all emails (recieved and sent)
according to who they're from and to. If I had cancer and the make-a-wish
foundation asked me what I wanted, that's what I would ask for. That exact
thunderbird plugin.

To be more exact, You know how message boards work? There's a forum which
contains threads and those threads contain replies to the thread. Everytime
there's a new reply in one of the threads, that thread gets bumped up to the
top of that forum. Imagine that every contact you email or or every contact
that emails you, is a thread, and all your emails are replies in that thread.
That way everything's grouped under some kind of contact. And previous
conversations are easy to find.

If there's any justice in this world, I will get my plugin one day. _(That and
Sony Pictures must finally release the full soundtrack to Resident Evil 2002)_

~~~
Leftium
I have a similar idea for managing contacts where the contact is "bumped" up
whenever any type of communication is made (send/receive phone calls, emails,
SMS's, etc)

Less important contacts naturally settle to the bottom. You can scan the list
once in a while for people you've neglected but wish to keep in touch with.

Interestingly, KakaoTalk, a popular messaging app in Korea, organizes your
chat rooms like this and I use it much more than the alphabetical list of
contacts.

~~~
ChrisNorstrom
YES! This.

------
Spas
Yet another take on email - and how to use it properly. It says my inbox will
be 66% more efficient - but I don't know what that means exactly. I am a heavy
user of gmail labels to organize my email - and I am sad that mailboxapp.com
does not support gmail labels yet.

How is your product going to work exactly? - Are you going to put labels on
emails automatically? - Delete emails automatically? - Archive emails
automatically?

~~~
JoelMarsh
Thanks for doing the test! And for explaining a bit about how you use email,
that's helpful.

We won't do any of those things, actually. Our inbox/app is structured much
differently and your own natural behavior informs the algorithm (no manual
teaching/rules required).

Everything is controllable if you want to control it, but it's the other side
that's interesting: if you want to be lazy and let things pile up, Remark will
do the housekeeping and make sure you don't miss anything.

Your labels will be safe, and we will never delete anything automatically.

------
dustin999
This is a classic product failure. I went to your page and don't know what
problem you're solving of mine. I've adopted a zero-inbox policy for the last
several years. What problem are you solving?

Not trying to be a d __*, just providing feedback, if you changed your landing
page to identify the problem you're solving, it would make more sense. If it's
a problem I'm unaware of, you need to convince me that this is a problem I
should be worried about.

In the 15s I spent on your site, I couldn't figure out what you guys do, other
than you're going to do something with my email (my most personal, prized
possession on the internet).

~~~
JoelMarsh
Thanks for the feedback, (I don't think you're a d*) and you're basically
right. This site, though, isn't actually a product (yet). It's a test, to
prove our inbox concept. Like glorified customer research, in a good way.

That being said, maybe we could have been more explanatory. It's hard to know
where to land for a "teaser" sort of thing. We'll think of you when we make
the "real" product site later. ;)

Thanks again!

------
JoelMarsh
I am one of the founders of Remark and would love your feedback! I would
really love to hear your result and a description of how you handle email!

~~~
soneca
I did it (still no results), but please send me an email telling me when your
app "remove itself" from my gmail account with a link to where I can check
this myself (and cancel it myself if you didn't). This would make me trust you
more. I would NEVER have it tested in the beginning if I hadn't see it upvoted
here in HN. Actually, I realized now that don't even know where to go to
manage this gmail apps.

~~~
drunkenfly
You manage them in your Google Account under Security, Connected applications
and sites

~~~
JoelMarsh
Thanks. :)

------
atacrawl
I have no idea what Remark actually does. What does an efficient inbox mean?
What will clicking "Test your inbox" do?

~~~
JoelMarsh
In the footer of the site (the FAQ type text) we explain a bit, but all we do
is count things from your inbox. The actual content of messages or attachments
is never downloaded (just the headers and such), and we only have read-only
access for a short period of time.

Nothing is re-organized or moved or labeled or anything like that.

~~~
atacrawl
Fair enough, but the first FAQ is "What is Remark?" and the answer is "Right
now, Remark is a work-in-progress."

I admit that I stopped reading after that. Think about it -- why would I keep
reading? If the service doesn't answer such a simple, critical question (what
are you?), then there's nothing to compel me to keep trying to find the
answer.

~~~
JoelMarsh
The next sentence is: "...it will be a downloadable email app for desktop and
mobile."

~~~
atacrawl
That still tells me _absolutely nothing about the product!!!_

------
ragmondo
?? what did I just authorise ?? Sorry.. I have no idea what you are doing with
my data and I regretted almost immediately the "grant permission" thing when
it just said "Thanks ! You are now going to be 99% more efficient !". I
couldn't find the revoke access button fast enough !

------
JoelMarsh
WOW, the response is huge right now! We appreciate your patience if the test
takes a while (your results will be emailed to you, so you don't have to
wait).

------
hudell
"Remark prioritizes, pre-sorts and cleans your inbox automatically."

Good luck with that, I will stick with my email as it is.

